# Green Terror with Peacocks/Haps??



## Deftones5 (May 3, 2011)

^^ in a 125g long.


----------



## Deftones5 (May 3, 2011)

and is there no such thing as an all GT tank???


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IDK because Green Terror is not Malawi or even African...it is South American. You may find your answer about an all GT tank in the SA forum.

My sense about mixing posts I have seen here is generally does not work. Maybe if you wait a couple days, Members who have tried will report in.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I have kept green terrors with peacocks and not had any real issues. That does not mean that it will always work though. Sometimes mixing works...sometimes not.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

GT's are very aggressive toward each other, even in large tanks. So, you would have fish that are constantly fighting and/or hiding from the dominant one.

As for mixing with Malawis, in larger tanks, they can be mixed as long as the GT is the dominant fish, and you don't have too many Malawis.


----------

